# MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*Drei Tage Hochseeangeln MS Langeland 06.06. – 08.06.2007*


*Tag 1*

Endlich war es mal wieder so weit, wir (meine Frau Lisa und ich) konnten uns von unseren Kindern loseisen um für 4 Tage an die so geliebte Ostsee zu fahren.
Ein kleiner Kurzurlaub vom Alltagsstress war angesagt.
Eigentlich sollte es schon die Woche vorher losgehen, doch erstens kommt es anders, zweitens als man denkt! Doch das ist eine andere Geschichte…
Also Dienstag nach der Arbeit, die Kinder zu den Großeltern gebracht, letzte Besorgungen im hiesigen Angelladen gemacht, bissl was zu essen eingekauft und dann nach Hause, das Auto packen.
Geplant war eigentlich Abfahrt so gegen 21 Uhr, doch Schäfer’s kommen dann doch erst wieder gegen kurz nach 24 Uhr los.
Nix mit gemächlich und Kraftstoff sparend nach Laboe fahren und im Hafen noch mal 2 – 3 Stündchen schlafen, sondern mal wieder Bleifuß!!!
Knapp 5 Stunden später dann endlich Ankunft in Laboe und „Juhu“ wir sind die Ersten!
Also ab auf die Bank und erst einmal den Geldbeutel auffüllen…
Danach ab auf den Kutter und Plätze sichten!
Boardy MFT-Chris gebührt hier ein wirklich dickes Lob, der Gute hatte uns erstklassige Plätze gesichert. An diesem Tag standen wir fast in der Spitze.
Nach einer herzlichen Begrüßung der Langeland Crew und einem ersten Tässchen Kaffee fühlte ich mich auch schon wie zu Hause!
Allmählich füllte sich das Schiff mit weiteren Dorschverrückten, nur Langschläfer Chris (der diesen ersten Tag auch mit raus wollte) kam und kam nicht!
Also kurz nach sechs doch mal durchklingeln…
„Yo, hier Chris, ich fahr jetzt los!“ Mann, so nah an der Küste müsste man wohnen!!!
Im kleinen Angelladen am Hafen dann noch für Chris ein paar Watties besorgt. 
Und endlich, um kurz nach halb sieben ist auch unser Chris da.





Das allgemeine MFT-Begrüßungritual folgte! Immer schön, Leute aus dem Board zu treffen…;-)
Dann lässt Andy den Motor der Langeland an und kurze Zeit später geht’s auf See.
Das Wetter ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ganz schön diesig und auch die Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage sind eher schlecht als gut zu beschreiben.
Doch hier zahlt sich mein sonniges Gemüt aus und ich mache allen Mut!
Wenn zwei Westerwälder 580 Kilometer zum Kuttern fahren, dass muss schon einen Grund haben…
So langsam kommt auch die Sonne raus und man sieht doch ab und an ein Grinsen in den angespannten Gesichtern. Vor allem als klar wird, dass Andy offensichtlich bis kurz vor Dänemark will.
Um kurz nach halb zehn stehen dann alle ungeduldig, mit scharfen Waffen, auswurfbereit auf ihren Plätzen. Doch bis zum ersten Hupen dauert’s noch einmal bestimmt zehn Minuten.
Ich bin megagespannt, ob meine Taktik, wieder mit Gummifisch zu angeln sich bezahlt macht. Adrenalin pumpt durch meine Adern, wie bei den anderen 25 Mitanglern. Auch Liz und Chris blicken angespannt in die See.
Endlich ist es soweit, Andy hupt an und jeder pfeffert seinen Köder raus.
Doch bei der ersten Drift passiert kaum was.
Ebenso bei den nächsten Driften regt sich großartig etwas. Irgendwann kann ich den ersten Kontakt herstellen und ein kleiner Dorsch von vielleicht 35cm hat sich den GuFi reingewürgt.
Ich hake ihn so schnell es geht ab und lasse ihn wieder in sein Element.
Ein paar Driften später haben wir zwar jeder schon ein paar Fische an Board holen können, jedoch alle unter 40cm, unserem Mindestmaß! Also wieder Retoure!!! 
Leider sieht das noch nicht jeder Angler so, aber ich will lieber nicht weiter darauf eingehen.
Doch irgendwann gibt’s einen schönen Einstieg und mein Gummifisch kann den ersten verwertbaren Dorsch auf seiner Liste verbuchen.
Das Wetter hat mittlerweile immer mehr aufgeklärt und es ist T-Shirt angeln angesagt.

Kurze Zeit später hat dann Liz ihren ersten besseren Fisch an ihrer neuen Penn Charisma und pumpt ihn souverän nach oben. Mit etwa 50cm schon ein schöner Filetdorsch!
Dann ist bei uns ein bisschen Flaute, dafür verhaftet Chris seinen ersten Dorsch.
Auch ein wirklich guter Leo, sogar noch paar Zentimeter größer als der von Liz.
Doch danach läuft’s bis Mittag etwas schleppend und außer weiteren Kindergartendorschen tut sich nix. Bei anderen Anglern läuft’s hingegen besser und ein paar schöne Fische kommen hoch.
Chris steigt um auf Wattwurm und kann so anschließend zwei schöne Dorsche auf die Schuppen legen. 

Chris mit seinen ersten beiden Dorschen

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/2979/zoouostsee102wm4.jpg

Ich bin mittlerweile etwas entnervt, weil mein Erfolgsköder nicht den rechten Erfolg bringt.
Also wechsele ich die Farbe, von Motoroil auf einen grün gelben Shad der Marke Relax.
Und endlich gibt es den erhofften Alarm in meiner Sportex! Ein schöner Fisch hat den Köder beim Absinken inhaliert.
Kurze Zeit später liegt der erste Ü60 Dorsch in meiner Fischkiste.
Abgehakt, abgeschlagen und gekehlt!
Erneut werfe ich aus, warte auf das „Tock“, das der 50 Gramm Jigkopf hinterlässt, kurbel zwei, drei Umdrehungen ein und wieder dieser Schlag! Das ist der nächste Gute…
Und das ist er auch, noch mal ein Stückchen größer als sein Vorgänger macht er sich wirklich gut in meiner Kiste!!!

Vadders schöner Doppelschlag

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/9201/zoouostsee123pe9.jpg

In der nächsten Drift geht’s bei Lisa wieder rund und Frauchen kann ihren Größten für diesen Tag an Board bringen. Ebenfalls ein Ü60 Fisch. An der neuen Rute ein echter Spaß, denn das gute Stück biegt sich im Drill bis ins Handteil, hat aber trotzdem genug Kraft, den Fisch nach oben zu zwingen.
Danach findet mein Gummifisch wieder einen Liebhaber, auch dieser ist schön!
Den letzten Leo des Tages kann dann wieder Chris in seine Kiste legen, ein wunderschön gezeichneter rötlicher Fisch!












Insgesamt haben Lisa und ich neun verwertbare Dorsche an diesem Tag dem Meer entreißen können, sieben davon sogar deutlich über Maß, zwei kleine von um die 40cm mussten wir leider abschlagen, weil sie den Jig bis zum Magen geschluckt hatten.
Chris hatte vier wirklich vorzeigbare Fische, also waren wir recht zufrieden für den ersten Tag!
Gut auch, dass „Langeland Andy“ soweit raus gefahren ist, denn ich bin ein langsam Filetierer!

Dirk mit zwei guten Dorschen

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/6894/zoouostsee173xp8.jpg

So hatte ich auf der Rückfahrt immer schön Zeit, die Dorsche in leckere Filets zu verwandeln.
Nachdem alles weggepackt war, die Filets in’s Gefrierfach der Langeland gewandert waren, blieb uns noch bissl Zeit bis in den Hafen, so dass wir noch den einen oder anderen Jägermeister vernichteten.
So merkte ich dann auch erst beim Anziehen meines Rucksacks, was ich mir für einen heftigen Sonnenbrand geholt hatte…
Nachdem wir uns dann im Hafen von Chris verabschiedet hatten, ging’s für uns das erste Mal mit unserem Bus auf einen Campingplatz!
Auch hier waren wir mehr als positiv überrascht! Super sauber und mit direktem Meerblick.
Doch nach einer Dusche und einem kurzen Strandspaziergang merkten wir, dass unsere Batterien ganz schön leer waren.
Also, nur noch Dach hochfahren, Bettchen machen und in sofortigen Tiefschlaf fallen…
Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wir ja auch etwa 38 Stunden wach! So unspektakulär ging dann also Tag 1 zu Ende…
Mit Vogelzwitschern und dem Blick auf den Sonnenuntergang über der Kieler Förde, hat aber auch schon was!


*Tag 2*

Der Tag beginnt mit einem wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang und Vogelgezwitscher! Dazu dann die Klänge der Fantastischen Vier, die Tag am Meer singen! Morgens um halb sechs! Delta Radio ist schon ein ganz großer Sender!
So muss aufstehen im Himmel sein…
Allein dieses Aufwachen, ist diesen Kurztripp wert!
Doch zurück zum Angeln.
Nachdem wir uns frisch gemacht hatten, fuhren wir entspannt gegen halb sieben zum Kutter, wo uns Franzi, Andy und Gunter schon begrüßten.
Nachdem wir lecker gefrühstückt und dabei den einen oder anderen Kaffee geschlürft hatten, trudelten so langsam alle angemeldeten Angler ein.
Andy ließ wie gehabt die Maschine an und ab ging’s in die Fanggründe.
Diesmal hatten Liz und ich nur zwei Plätze und zwar im Heck.
Nach wieder fast 2 ½ Stunden Fahrt hatte Andy dann ein gutes Plätzchen gefunden und sein Hupen ließ die Pilker, Jigs und Gummifische fliegen!
Ich hatte wieder auf meine Lieblingsgummifarbe Motoroil gewechselt und wurde prompt bei der ersten Drift mit 2 schönen 50ern belohnt.
Auch in der nächsten Drift kam ein ähnlich großer Fisch bei mir hoch!
Mein Nebenmann, der nur mit 2 Jigs fischte, hatte auch bei diesen Driften Erfolg.
Vier schöne Dorsche in zwei Driften.
Nur Lisa hatte noch nix…
Ein paar Driften später dann Rutentausch! Nachdem ich bereits den vierten Leo gefangen hatte, wollte Liz auch mal das Gufieren testen. Ich natürlich auch mal die Penn im Drill spüren…
Und das funktionierte!
Bei der übernächsten Drift gab es dann einen schönen Doppeldrill.
Liz hat ihren ersten Gummifischdorsch auf die Planken gelegt und ich nen strammen 70er Räuber auf die Penn gefangen.

Liz und ein guter Dorsch

http://img293.*ih.us/img293/2815/zoouostsee162sa8.jpg


Anständiger Leo

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/225/zoouostsee165dw7.jpg


So wechselten wir dann den ganzen Tag immer mal wieder die Ruten und fingen gute Fische.
Da Lisa noch nicht so erfahren mit GuFi ist, versemmelte sie auch ein paar schöne Bisse, mir ging ebenfalls ein richtig Guter im Drill verloren.
Leider verabschiedete sich dann bei einem Hänger die Rolle der Penn Rute, so dass Jiggen sehr umständlich wurde. Also Ersatzrolle her!
Doch Diese ist ein extrem klobiges, unhandliches und schweres Teil, so dass angeln damit nicht wirklich Spaß macht… 
Und da Liz so begeistert vom Gummifisch angeln ist, gibt’s bei der nächsten Tour ne neue Kombo für meine Holde! Sonst bin ich ja meine Sportex los!!!
Na ja, unsere Ausbeute an diesem Tag war dann auch echt gut, wir fingen 12 schöne Dorsche, im Schnitt zwischen 50 und 60 Zentimetern und zwei, die 70cm hatten!
Der Einzige, der an diesem Tag besser abschnitt, war unser Nachbar!
Der hatte zum Schluss 19 gute Dorsche, etliche Wittlinge und einen Hornhecht…
Ansonsten sind an diesem Tag nicht so viele Dorsche gefangen worden, was zum Einen daran lag, dass nur 13 Angler draußen waren, zum Anderen waren bei diesen 13 Mann fünf Jungs, die die Fahrt eher als Sauftour angesehen haben…
Und die hatten auch noch die Spitze gechartert!
Doch für Liz und mich war die Fahrt ein voller Erfolg, hatten wir doch schon unser Ziel erreicht, denn wir hatten für den darauf folgenden Sonntag unsere Familie zu Dorschessen bestellt.
Nach diesem zweiten Tag konnten wir sicher sein, dass alle satt werden würden. Und das heißt bei den hungrigen zu Hause gebliebenen schon was, denn alle essen gerne Fisch. 
Auf der Rückfahrt dann wieder das Übliche. Ruten und Material verpacken und filetieren.

Schöner Filetdorsch

http://img114.*ih.us/img114/5341/zoouostsee176ra9.jpg

Nachdem der Fisch wieder ins Gefrierfach gewandert war, setzten wir uns noch bissl rein um mit den anderen zu schnacken. Dabei gaben die Jungs von der Spitze eine Runde nach der anderen und da wir ja auch keine Kinder von Traurigkeit sind, haben wir kräftig mit angestoßen.
Wo man helfen kann, soll man eben helfen!!!

Wieder im Hafen angekommen, sind wir lecker Fisch essen gegangen und haben uns danach auf unseren Campingplatz verkrümelt.

Liz am Strand

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/1371/zoouostsee153jm3.jpg

Nach einem ausgiebigen Strandspaziergang haben wir unseren Bus in eine Kuschelhöhle verwandelt und sind dann erst mal ab unter die Dusche.
Anschließend haben wir uns mal richtig Zeit füreinander genommen. Einfach Klasse, mal ohne Anhang unterwegs zu sein!!!
Abends haben wir dann noch den Sonnenuntergang beobachtet und sind wieder mit Meeresrauschen und Vogelgezwitscher eingeschlafen. Herrlich!!!





Auch das Aufwachen war wieder sensationell…


*Tag 3*

Leider war dieser Tag auch schon unser letzter auf der Langeland und dummerweise fiel uns erst auf See auf, dass die Kamera sich heute einen Tag Urlaub gegönnt hatte und friedlich im Auto lag!
Der Tag fing an wie die beiden anderen zuvor. Crew begrüßen, frühstücken und ausgiebig Kaffee schlürfen.
Andy startet den Motor und nimmt Kurs auf Dänemark.
Wir stehen diesmal direkt an der Spitze. Doch irgendwie habe ich an diesem Tag so ein merkwürdiges Gefühl.
Von unseren Gummifischen, von denen ich eigentlich dachte, es sind reichlich dabei, ist nicht mehr viel da und überhaupt schlechtes inneres Gefühl!
Na ja, kurz vor zehn ist Andy an verheißungsvollen Plätzen angekommen…
Wir fangen an zu fischen, doch erst mal tut sich gar nix, bei keinem auf dem Schiff.
Doch dann eröffnet ein ebenfalls anwesender Boardy (Dorschkönigin) den Fangtag. Zwar kein großer Fisch, aber immerhin verwertbar.
Danach interessiert sich ein Dorsch für meinen Köder. Ein mäßiger Fisch kommt hoch und hat dem GuFi voll inhaliert.
Na ja, vielleicht hat mich mein Gefühl doch getäuscht?
Doch danach ist absolute Beißflaute bei uns, Liz kann zwar zwei Kindergarten Dorsche hochholen, aber die sollen sich in drei Jahren noch mal melden…
Rings um uns herum kommen immer wieder Fische nach oben, aber keine wirklichen Riesen.
Obwohl wir unser Soll ja eigentlich schon gefangen haben, will man doch gerne dieses Drillgefühl haben und ist heiß auf Fisch!
Leider blieb es eine ganze Zeit so, in der wir war alles mögliche ausprobierten, aber keinen Erfolg hatten.
Nachdem sich Liz mal wieder meine Sportex geschnappt hatte, konnte sie dann aber endlich mal wieder einen besseren Fisch haken. Der erste 50er kam so an Bord.
Beim meinem nächsten Auswurf konnte ich dann auch einen besseren Fisch an den Köder locken, doch leider leider nicht landen. Mitten im Drill ausgestiegen! Sehr ärgerlich!!!
Wenigstens konnte Liz ihren nächsten Leo verhaften und ein schöner 55er Dorsch kam in die Kiste.
Für meinen Köder interessierten sich zwei fast gleich große Babydorsche…
Na ja, endlich mal wieder Kontakt!
Doch dann endlich ein guter Fisch an meiner Angel! Mit etwa 60 Zentimeter der Größte, den die Familie Schäfer an diesem Tag landen konnte.
Doch danach war bei mir Schluß, kein Fisch verirrte sich mehr an meine Rute.
Lisa hatte dann noch ihr Schlüsselerlebnis an diesem Tag, als sich ein vermeintlicher Hänger auf einmal äußerst heftig zu wehren begann und dann nach kurzem Drill ausstieg!
Ich schätze den „Hänger“ mal vorsichtig auf ihren ersten Meterdorsch, ihr hättet die Schläge und die Biegung der weiß Gott nicht schwachen Sportex sehen sollen!
Jeder Angler kennt ja dieses Feeling und weiß, das so etwas nicht gerade angenehm ist.
Aber das bleibt eben bei unserem Hobby nicht aus, mal gewinnt der Fisch, mal wir.
Jetzt ist eine Woche rum und meine Frau wird immer noch brummig, wenn ich sie auf den „Hänger“ anspreche!!!
Sie hat zwar noch den letzten mäßigen Fisch der Tour gefangen, hätte aber viel lieber den großen Alten hochgepumpt…
Leider war’s das für dieses Mal mit kuttern und nach dem Abhupen blieb genügend Zeit, die Fische zu filetieren und das ganze Angelzeug wieder zu verpacken.
Und ich habe was gelernt! Wenn man auf der Rückfahrt vorne in der Spitze steht, mit dem Rücken zur Fahrtrichtung und alle rufen auf einmal „WELLE“, dann sollte man seinen Arsch bewegen, sonst bekommt man eine unfreiwillige Dusche und ist nass bis auf die Unnerbüx!!!
Die Filets wie gehabt bei Franzi zum einfrieren abgegeben und die restliche Fahrzeit mit erzählen und ein paar Budweisern rumgebracht.
Wieder im Hafen, dann das abendliche Fischessen und ab auf den Campingplatz.
Der letzte Abend auf dem Campingplatz war wie die vorherigen Abende einfach Spitze!
Am nächsten Morgen gings dann an den Liegeplatz der Langeland, um unseren Fisch abzuholen.
12 Kilo feinstes Filet, tiefgefroren! Was ein netter Service…
Nachdem wir dann den frozen Dorsch in unsere Kühlbox gepackt hatten, verabschiedeten wir uns bei der Crew der Langeland. Wehmütig verfolgten wir dann, wie das Schiff auf See verschwand.
Am liebsten wären wir wieder mit rausgefahren!
Doch keine Angst, wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.
Die nächste Tour ist schon in Planung…

*Fazit:*

Wir haben alles in Allem vier absolut geniale Tage gehabt! Nicht nur, dass Laboe eine echt schöne Location ist, sondern auch fischtechnisch ist hier ordentlich was zu holen!
Einen besonderen Dank noch mal an die wirklich nette Crew der Langeland! Ihr seid Super!
Andy und Gunter haben sich immer bemüht, den Dorsch zu finden, doch machmal ist er halt launisch und bleibt im Wasser. Da kann selbst der beste Kapitän nix dran ändern…
Und Franzi, die „heimlich im Board Mitleserin“ ist in der Kombüse stets um das Wohl der Gäste bemüht! Der tolle Einfrierservice rundet das Ganze dann noch ab!
Wie schon erwähnt, wir kommen wieder!
Doch für diesmal war’s das, wir sind dann zum Campingplatz zurück, haben das Auto fahrbereit gemacht, unsere Rechnung bezahlt und uns auf die Heimreise gemacht.
Als Abschlußschmankerl gab’s dann noch einen leckeren Räucheraal, frisch aus dem Ofen des Laboeer Hafenräuchermeisters zu Mittag!
So ließ es sich dann entspannt nach Hause fahren, wo wir knapp sechs Stunden später wieder eintrudelten.
Doch kaum angekommen, packte uns die Sehnsucht und am Liebsten wären wir direkt wieder zurück gefahren…

Bis demnächst auf der Ostsee!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

Sehr schöner Bericht mein Schatz !!!

Ich lieb dich :l


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

Super Bericht Dirk #6
Da habt ihr ja echt schöne Tage gemacht...und mcih dazu gebracht, morgen mal anzurufen wann mal wieder was frei ist |uhoh:


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

Suuuuper Bericht - Klasse Bilder! Da würde man doch am liebsten gleich losfahren#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

Danke, war auch echt klasse!
Wenn wir Geld und Zeit hätten, wir wären direkt wieder mit von der Partie...:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

moinsen,

super Bericht Dirk und schnieke Fotos#hIch freu mich schon auf die nächste MFT Tour


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

ey dirk du bist echt zeische  !!!!!!!!!!:q:q:q:q:q

man wäre ich doch blos dochnoch hoch gekommen ich könnte :v

somit hat sich für mich die tour vom 10-12.08.07dann doch auf alle tage gesteigert ich bin natürlich alle 3 tage dabei.  dein bericht ist ja wohl der kracher du solltest nicht irgendwelche gebrauchsanweisungen übersetzen sondern berichterstatter werden !!!!#6 mach weiter so!!!!
einen schönen gruß an liz und den kiddis  vom andy aussem altmarkkreis salzwedel sachsen anhalt.

und natürlich auch an den spätaufsteher chris aus hh|supergri

 und zu guter letzt natürlich auch einen gruß an die crew der MS LANGELAND !!! wir sehen uns alle im August #6

aber erstmal sehen wir uns am 21.07 in fynshav DK auf der ms nana :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

achso ich vergas super benutzerbild .so kenn ich dich, immer locker.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

wow #6

Da hast Du ja wieder einen super geilen Bericht aauf die planken gelegt :vik: #r

..und Danke nochmal für den kompetenten Rettungseinsatz #t .. verd**mt sonne Auto-Batterie kann ganz schön schnell leer sein #t aber .. |sagnix

Gut das es nicht mehr lang hin ist bis zur nächsten MS Langeland MFT-tour :vik: 

Gruß Chris


----------



## carpi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

toller Bericht =))
Irgendwie..da hilft ja alles nichts.. dieses Jahr gehts doch nochmal auf nen Kutter |bla:


----------



## Franky D (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland / Laboe  06.06.07 - 08.06.07*

mal wieder ein spitzen bericht dirk


----------

